# Question about nailer gun recoil



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

A framing nailer will generally recoil a little but the nail will probably ricochet and hit something else. If you are using a finish or trim nailer, the nail will just bend and you may have to extract it from the tip of the gun or from the wood with a pair of pliers.

What type nailer do you plan on using? As always wear eye protection when using power tools. Never nail near your hands as nails bend and can enter your skin.


----------



## suprahks (Dec 27, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> A framing nailer will generally recoil a little but the nail will probably ricochet and hit something else. If you are using a finish or trim nailer, the nail will just bend and you may have to extract it from the tip of the gun or from the wood with a pair of pliers.
> 
> What type nailer do you plan on using? As always wear eye protection when using power tools. Never nail near your hands as nails bend and can enter your skin.


Thanks chandler48. Without your confirmation, I will probably buy strong magnet to detect all the drywall screws. Now I know it's safe without detect all the screws.

I will be using 16GA nailer gun, the trim is 0.75" thick, I guess 16GA nailer gun with 2" nail should be fine.

I will use eye protection for sure.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> the trim is 0.75" thick, I guess 16GA nailer gun with 2" nail should be fine.



Maybe not, how thick is the wall? IMO a 2" nail is marginal when nailing 1/2" base thru 1/2" drywall.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I think the op wants to use t&g boards and glue. He's using the nails into the sheetrock to just hold the boards in place until the glue dries.
OP: always be aware of your left hand is nowhere near the nailer. I don't know how you will handle this, but it is possible to nail into electric cables and maybe plumbing line.


----------



## suprahks (Dec 27, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Maybe not, how thick is the wall? IMO a 2" nail is marginal when nailing 1/2" base thru 1/2" drywall.


I actually doing the whole wall wainscoting (kinda), the smooth mdf backboard that cover the sand textured wall is 0.155 inch thick, it's going to be nailed in. And, the trim to cover the gap of backboard is 0.75 inch thick. I'm thinking if I should nail it or screw it, any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## suprahks (Dec 27, 2018)

carpdad said:


> I think the op wants to use t&g boards and glue. He's using the nails into the sheetrock to just hold the boards in place until the glue dries.
> OP: always be aware of your left hand is nowhere near the nailer. I don't know how you will handle this, but it is possible to nail into electric cables and maybe plumbing line.


I'm not using t&g board. Yeah, I will put my left hand far away from the nailer.:smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If not T&G, what type of planks are you using?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I've hit solid objects before with framing nailers as well as brad nailers. I have never had a ricochet. It just bends and jams the gun up


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You were lucky Bob. Hit an embeded nail or other hard object at an angle and the nail from the gun (oops nailer) will go off an an angle and "ricochet". It happens most often in contact mode rather than sequential.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

chandler48 said:


> You were lucky Bob. Hit an embeded nail or other hard object at an angle and the nail from the *gun (oops nailer) *will go off an an angle and "ricochet". It happens most often in contact mode rather than sequential.


LOL!
You did that on purpose, didn't you.
I was drinking a Dr Pepper when I read that. It came out my nose I was laughing so hard. That friggin burns coming up the nose!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bob, try it with Red Rock Ginger Ale. Burns going down. Don't know what it would do through the nose  On purpose??? Me???


----------

